# What are your favorite appliances?



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

_We will be moving next year














So excited.
This is the first home were the appliances do not come with it..
I wanted to get some ideas about brand, quality from real live people at SM before we go and spend thousands and the appliances turn out being no good. Here are some brands available to us: _
Hotpoint, hotpoint
frigidaireFrigidaire 
Kitchen aid ,http://www.kitchenaid.ca/english/
Maytag, maytag
whirlpool whirlpoolappliances.ca
Jen Air

*Please list What type of :
Fridge,
Stove, 
Washer , Dryer 
Over the Range Microwave you have.*

I_'m leaning toward a slide in convention oven from Kitchen Aid or Sharp if it ever becomes available in Canada. I don't even have a clue about fridges. Sure we have one, but what is a good one. Right now we have a Maytag dishwasher that we will be keeping. 
We are selling the rest with our current home. _
*
How many years have you had it 

What are the great features it has?

What product you would never buy again

How was the customer service?*

_If you could do it all over again would you get this product?
By the way do any of you have a all in one Washer/dryer and do you prefer it over the normal one’s?

One more thing Black or stainless steel I can’t make up my mind, I always wanted Black.
Any type of feed back is welcomed. Thank you everyone.
_


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I will have to look at mine and tell you what brands I have not sure off the top of my head....but the black vs. SS..unless you are getting the new smudge proof SS i would go with black. 
My friend has just one child and she is 8 and it still is always covered with smudges and my friend really is a neat freak and cleans it all the time. They are just to much work for me.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

One thing you find out in researching appliances...they are pretty much all made by two companies Whirlpool and GE. The exception becomes the high end stuff like Viking, Subzero, Thermador, etc. A few questions you may want to ask yourself first: is this going to be a house you will live in for 30 years, or is this a house you are hoping to be your "starter"? Do you entertain, have big parties, tons of family? Or is it just you and your husband? Do you cook every day? Make big meals for dinner? Or do you use mostly pre-prepared stuff? 

Once you've figured out how you will use your kitchen, next you have to ask yourself what do you want to spend? Do you want any other upgrades like granite countertops, ceramic floors, hardwood cabinets, lighting? What is your appliance budget? Do you want to split it evenly among the appliances (say get a mid-range dish washer, range, fridge, etc.) or do you want one spectacular piece and go for lesser on the others? 

Finally, I would shy away from the larger appliance superstores and shop instead at a mom and pop shop. There you may be able to find high end floor models (I have a $3500 ventahood that I paid $950 for...it has all the bells and whistles, but was the floor model and they were re-doing their display...it had never been used, just mounted for display). 

Now that you have all that stuff figured out, check out what size the spaces are in your kitchen...you really should select your appliances first then build the cabinets, but if you don't have that option, the size may make some decisions for you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am not really a brand fanatic except about TV's (Sony ONLY), but I do have some styles of appliances that I love. I wish I could tell you more about the life expectancy, but mine were all ruined in Katrina after less than 4 years. They were all working perfectly when they were flooded.

Range - I had a slide in range from Maytag that I LOVED. It is a Maytag Gemini and has the solid cooktop and two ovens! We didn't have room for a wall oven so this gave us so much more space when cooking big meals like Thanksgiving. The top oven is small - perfect for casseroles, bread, etc. but was fully functional up to 500 degrees, or whatever ovens to go in temp. The bottom oven was a standard size, 2 shelf oven. There was no drawer for pots and pans. Giving that up made room for the 2nd oven. This is the best appliance ever. Unless you already have 2 ovens I would highly recommend it. 4 years ago it was around $1500 but I got it at Sears with one little scratch on the side for $900. 

W/D: I love a front load washer because they are less harsh on your clothes (no agitator) and they use less water. I had a W/D pair from Sears that was made by Frigidaire for Kenmore. I used mine stacked when we remodeled the house to save room and had a pantry built in the laundry room. Whether you stack them or not, I would never buy another top load washer. The front loader is great.

Frig: I like a side by side and I like water and ice in the door. We sure do open the frig a lot less when we don't have to dig around for ice. I get creeped out by the thought of a peoples' hands stirring in the ice. I like having shelves that pull out so that you can more easily find items that are in the back. My recent refrigerator was Maytag, but I've had Whirlpool and like that one too.

Dishwasher - no preference. Think about your dishes and how they will load in the dishwasher. My daughter's condo has a kitchen aide that is really nice but the dishes don't load right and she can never really get it full. I HATE the layout of that particular model, but the kitchen aide seems fine. I have had Whirlpool and Maytag. 

These are just my preferences. My husband is already looking at cooktops for the new/redone house and he wants gas - 5 or 6 burner Viking or Jennair. I don't cook enough to care. My friend just got a new frig that has one of those freezer drawers on the bottom and she likes that. Its all about taste, I guess.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 21 2005, 11:17 AM
> *One thing you find out in researching appliances...they are pretty much all made by two companies Whirlpool and GE.  The exception becomes the high end stuff like Viking, Subzero, Thermador, etc.  A few questions you may want to ask yourself first: is this going to be a house you will live in for 30 years,
> We will be in it for the next 30 years or more, this is our dream home
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Your responce was so help full you be on HGTV.. Thank you for you help.
We have a very good buget for the appiance, My main concern is the stove and conve ction microwave... fridge eah , eah and then overload washer dryer. 
I would really like the new dryer from maytag that you can do the drycleaning in.. but that is over the buget.







I can get a kitchen aid stove for about 1600 at the whole sale club.







I hope this works picture it in black. It is convection,has a warming tray, automatic settings. Has a cook top look and even baking. More tips please..


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

When you buy a convection oven watch out for the space the fan in the back will take up. Some take a lot of space and then you are limited with the size of cookie sheet that you can put in your oven.
I have Dacor appliances : microwave/convection oven, wall oven, cooktop (no buttons, it's by touch).
I have one complaint about the cooktop. Mine is not white or black. At the time they called that white but it's kind of a mix black/white. After a while in use especially on the burners you use the most, I have completely black spots. I think the white part got erased. Will try to get you a picture later on. Besides that, it works great.

My refrigerator is a GE side by side with a serving door on the right side. I don't think they do those anymore. Have not seen one lately anyway. This thing is over 15 years old. The ice and water dispenser stoped working after about 5 years. Had them repaired twice at least. I have given up on having this repaired and since it's that old now, they not even have replacement parts anymore. My daughter has a Frigidaire who is probably half the age of mine and in worse shape. So much for Frigidaire. One thing I would watch out on the side by side, is the freezer part. Some are very narrow and you cannot store a pizza flat in it. Go for the larger ones.

My dishwasher is Maytag. Since we don't use it very often, we did not buy the top of the line. Cannot complain but as I said we don't use it much.

My washer and dryer are ASKO (made in Sweden). Love them. It's the european washing system where the machine is heating the water. Front loader, softer on clothes. We bought them in 1999 so they are 6 years old.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Personally, I like Kitchenaid appliances. When we did our kitchen a couple of years ago, I put in a Kitchenaid fridge (I suffer the same compulsion as Ms. Magnolia...I hate other people's fingers in my ice) with ice and water thru the door. It is a built in model, made to rival the Subzero. My mother has a SZ, and hates it. It constantly breaks down and is a real pain to have serviced (she lives in Sedona, AZ). My Kitchenaid works beautifully, has tons of room and I have the cabinet pack so the doors look like cabinets. I also have a Kitchenaid diswasher that is fully hidden and looks like a cabinet door and drawer. It has a stainless interior and has tons of room because the rack adjust all kinds of ways. Kitchenaid now makes dishwasher drawers (I'm actually thinking of having a set put in next to the bar) which are nice if you are doing a lot of entertaining. I have a Viking range...it is fully gas, both oven and cooktop. I love it...the whole thing easily comes apart (including the inside of the oven) making clean-up very very easy. My appliance sales person steered me away from a self cleaning oven because I very rarely clean the inside, and when I do, it's very easy. I have the 36" with 6 burners. I was going to get the 48" range, but the two ovens were smaller and I wanted a huge, commercial sized oven. It is plenty big enough to do the entire Thanksgiving meal. It is also a convection oven. I have my microwave in the pantry. Oh and I also have a Kitchenaid warming drawer, which was a big waste of $$ because I never use it. Maybe once the kids are older, and they are in and out more. But now it just sits there. My personal opinion is that the range is where you should spend your $$$...never have I had anyone oooh and aaah over a fridge, but everyone comments on my range. I have a beautiful range hood that really makes a lovely presentation. Does it cook the food any better than a regular range? Probably not, but it is a lot of fun to play Rachel Ray!

BTW, my mom also has the Maytag Genie range...which is electric. She loves it, but for me, I wanted a bit more upscale, and gas.

A suggestion on countertops...check out several suppliers before you say you're going to wait. Granite prices have really come down recently and if you shop around and get a few quotes you can negotiate. Most places buy the rough and fabricate, which is where they make their $$$...fancy edge trims and the like. If you can, go directly to a supplier, rather than Home Depot, or a tile store. I have a huge kitchen and he had larger rough slabs which made all the difference. He was also able to fabricate and he didn't charge any extra for my fancy edge treatment, cut outs and undermounts. I also have only one seam in the entire kitchen! I feel like an expert on this stuff because it took me over 9months to build my dream kitchen. I have to brag about my copper farm sink that I fell in love with in the Waterworks cataloge (their version, $4000). I found a fellow on e-bay who custom made one for me for less than the cost of a fireclay one. E-bay is a wonderful place to hunt for stuff. Oh and one more thing....when you find your cabinet knobs, check out www.myknobs.com . They had the same knobs that the kitchen supply store had but were so much less. Believe it or not, when you fall in love with the $56 ones, it really adds up when you count how many you'll need.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 21 2005, 03:19 PM
> *I am not really a brand fanatic except about TV's (Sony ONLY), but I do have some styles of appliances that I love.  I wish I could tell you more about the life expectancy, but mine were all ruined in Katrina after less than 4 years.  They were all working perfectly when they were flooded.
> 
> These are just my preferences.  My husband is already looking at cooktops for the new/redone house and he wants gas - 5 or 6 burner Viking or Jennair.  I don't cook enough to care.  My friend just got a new frig that has one of those freezer drawers on the bottom and she likes that.  Its all about taste, I guess.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112049*


[/QUOTE]


I'm so sorry about everything you went through with that dreadful Katrina. I want to say thank you so much for reply and wonderful very useful information.
Did you actually use both ovens with the Maytag stove you had. It sounds wonderful..

W/You should take a look at the top load washer from Maytag , it is a arm and a leg but it will not rip or tear your clothing. They have no where for it get stuck. It is really amazing it is like having two hands in a buck washing... I don't even know how to explain it, but it does not have that round thing in the middle that turns your cloths around. It has smooth large hand that washes your clothes. You can put delicates in there and everything else... I won't even mention the price...I know I can't afford it. But it is really cool. I might try the front load this time... but I’m use to opening the washer, guess I won't be able to do that anymore. If I can see in, I guess I won't need to.

We currently have a Whirlpool Washer and Dryer. The washer is ok except I can't put scarves in it or tank tops it get caught at the bottom and tangled. It is a high capacity one and can wash comforters. The dryer is pretty good only when you do heavy loads you have to dry the load twice.







I will be happy to get new ones.. That dry better.. But I’m finding them to be a lot smaller in the stores. 

I've seen the fridges with the freezer at the bottom, I thought it was a good idea since I’m short, but since I have problems with my knees, I tried it out in the store and not sure if I like it... I do have to bend down a bit and it seems to have way less room then the freezer on the top... it looks bigger but it does not hold more. I'm leaning towards the side by side two door kind if the budget allows it. 
Viking or Jennair seem to be amazing products... I have never used one nor do I have friends that have them but the look is very clean and glamorous. The ovens seem to have everything under the sun in them. Your husband has good taste...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Oct 21 2005, 04:10 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



When you buy a convection oven watch out for the space the fan in the back will take up. Some take a lot of space and then you are limited with the size of cookie sheet that you can put in your oven.

Click to expand...

*I have made note of that and will bring in the cookie sheets i use when purcasing the oven , except I can 't do that if we get it whole sale. What i will have to do is ask for th measurments inside. I already told my husband about this tip you gave us. That would be very upsetting if they could not fit 



> So much for Frigidaire. One thing I would watch out on the side by side, is the freezer part. Some are very narrow and you cannot store a pizza flat in it. Go for the larger ones.[/B]


When I went to the store the frigidaire frige look very good, ha now I will stay away from them



> My dishwasher is Maytag. Since we don't use it very often, we did not buy the top of the line. Cannot complain but as I said we don't use it much.[/B]


I love my Magtag dishwasher, it is the only applicance we plan to take with us of course depending on the buyer of our home... they can have everything else but our dishwasher... it was a wedding gift /home gift from my mother in law.. and I must say I love it.. it holds alot does not take up too much room and you can preset the time you want it to come on... I open it up in mid cicule if Iforgot to put something in and i can turn it of at anytime. Most inportant since I suffer from migraines it great it is very quiet. You can still here it but it is a nice soft sound.... No one it getting it... we have had no problems with it at all. It is also an energy saver.

.<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=112063
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 21 2005, 04:38 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Personally, I like Kitchenaid appliances.  When we did our kitchen a couple of years ago, I put in a Kitchenaid fridge (I suffer the same compulsion as Ms. Magnolia...I hate other people's fingers in my ice) with ice and water thru the door.  It is a built in model, made to rival the Subzero.  My mother has a SZ, and hates it.  It constantly breaks down and is a real pain to have serviced (she lives in Sedona, AZ).  My Kitchenaid works beautifully, has tons of room and I have the cabinet pack so the doors look like cabinets.

Click to expand...

*I went to a whirpool discount store the other day just to see , what they had.. They had some Discontinured Kitchenaid fridges that were 2300.00 i think it was regular 3500. It was bran new but discontinued. What do you think... not that we are buying it now... but it is a thought for when the time comes. Of course they would not tell me why it was discontinued. I could problery get it at whole sale new maybe same price... i have to investigate more.



> two ovens were smaller and I wanted a huge, commercial sized oven.  It is plenty big enough to do the entire Thanksgiving meal.  It is also a convection oven.  I have my microwave in the pantry.  Oh and I also have a Kitchenaid warming drawer, which was a big waste of $$ because I never use it.  Maybe once the kids are older, and they are in and out more.  But now it just sits there.  My personal opinion is that the range is where you should spend your $$$...never have I had anyone oooh and aaah over a fridge, but everyone comments on my range.  I have a beautiful range hood that really makes a lovely presentation.  Does it cook the food any better than a regular range?  Probably not, but it is a lot of fun to play Rachel Ray![/B]


So you don't use the warming draw at all. If your no using it for warming can you still store your pots in there or is that not a good idea.?

BTW, my mom also has the Maytag Genie range...which is electric. She loves it, but for me, I wanted a bit more upscale, and gas.



> A suggestion on countertops...check out several suppliers before you say you're going to wait. [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

The way they build home in Toronto is the build has already selected the site area, and how many detaches and town home ect... they will build they may build a model home for you to view... but then if the model home is built already most likely the your new home will cost more, then if they did not build one. The builder may have 3 - 10 different types of home plans to select from with set design and sq footage. They have already designed out the kitchen, living room , washrooms. If you make changes to any of the lay out it is $$$. You also have to make sure you pick a builder that offers good standard such as cabinets and hardwood floors under carpet , ceramic tile, double coating the drive way... for example. This way the builder makes all there money from you purchase the upgrades... like.. our standard hardwood floors are oak... well we wanted dark maple.. = $2300 for the main floor.. then and other 900 per flight of the stirs and we have three sets of flights... So we just went with the standard... we will buff it and stain it later... but it will still be oak. By the way even if you just wanted a darker oak it would still cost the same price.
For our kitchen we wanted granite counter top.. the price was $4000... and we only have a 1745 sq home... they charge you for the larges lot on the site... 3500 sq... so that is a big rip off and we have not even talked about the cut in the granite for the sink yet. So that why we will wait. We can't do anything to the home until the builder has finished building.. and even if you say well don't put the counter in they will not refund the money... so you might as well take it. Any way I know we can get the granite counter top for about $2000 and get what we want, then take what the builder is offering.. It will take a while ,because when we move in, we will have to get the appliances , air conditioning, garage door opener and central vac , lawn mower, as well as landscaping. So what we did was get the granite look laminate counter top for now.. we had to pay $350 for that upgrade. All the other laminates are standard, which means free. Of course the two ones that look exactly like granite are upgrades . We also upgraded our bathroom cabinet. , got a Jacuzzi , corner kitchen glass cabinet, scalloped wine rack , pots and pans draws and 45 degree angled the ceramic tile in the kitchen. We put pot lights in the living room, cut the hole place and plug for the over range microwave . We can get the Water line later for the fridge as the builder charges way to much for that. We did some more things but I can 't remember them all right now... you also have to pay for all of this the day of your appointment... Anyway so far we are very happy... but granite countertop and under mount sink, finish laundry room and finished basement will come in the next 10 years. It's kind of sad because we did do a lot with our town home... finished the basement with a recroom for the extra space and we won't have our sky light in the new home







... but we will have more space ... and live near the lake... and beaches, shops








They also have two dog parks for Chelsey and Chester .We also paid a premium for a wood lot backing so we don’t see anyone backing on to us … Just lots of trees and trails.

I want to thank you all for sharing yor wonderfull information. If you have any other suggestion please add them here







This is our dream home so we want to do it right this time around


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

One other thing to consider...talk to your mortgage company. They may be willing to write the cost of the appliances and upgrades (made by you, not the builder) into the mortgage. Typically, this is done on new homes when things like landscaping, finish carpentry and new appliances are purchased. It certainly wouldn't hurt to ask. Even if the financing/mortage company is the builder's you may be able to work something out...it certainly wouldn't hurt to ask. Here, generally new homes come three ways...vanilla box (no extras); builder grade (cheapo carpet, cabinets); or custom (granite, tile, wood floor).


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 25 2005, 01:39 PM
> *One other thing to consider...talk to your mortgage company.  They may be willing to write the cost of the appliances and upgrades (made by you, not the builder) into the mortgage.  Typically, this is done on new homes when things like landscaping, finish carpentry and new appliances are purchased.  It certainly wouldn't hurt to ask.  Even if the financing/mortage company is the builder's you may be able to work something out...it certainly wouldn't hurt to ask.  Here, generally new homes come three ways...vanilla box (no extras); builder grade (cheapo carpet, cabinets); or custom (granite, tile, wood floor).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113312*


[/QUOTE]

Hi , yep actually we do have that option, only they will give like gift certificate to shop at the brick or the homeshow... no other store. ( there is a catch) say they give you 3500 back. They say you can use it on appliances but they will take 10% of that if you use it for appliances. They want you to use if for furniture. They also say that if you renew your mortgage term before the renewal date you have to pay it back. In addition, I don’t' want to add anymore on to our mortgage. Right now the interest rates are low and we plan to put allot towards the mortgage in he nest 5 years. It may go up by then when we have to renew. I was thinking to use the money they give us, to get some new furniture. We don't know how much it is until the home closes., maybe but I don't really like what they offer at the brink and home show in lines of furniture. I'm a contemporary girl... they mostly have classic and also everyone will have it... .. I would like to spend our own money to get what we like in appliances. 

We we will see what happens when the time come. Hopefully our existing home will sell well.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> Oh Malese jane. I have seen you cook top here before we have a lot of them here.
> it still looks part white to me in the picture.. I would love a cook top... but more money for the builder again.
> 
> saltymalty , we do have some custom homes here, but they are very far out , or you have to have lot of money to have it done anywhere near Toronto. Now we will be 1,5 hours way from Toronto. Right now we are 1 hour away. The closer you go the more money you pay. We saw this gorgeous home in Hamilton close to buffalo... half the cost and way more land it was all custom homes.. Only way to far to keep a job. Anyway we will be way happier were we are moving. At least we are still close to everything. I still have to find the hospital though. So far we have located the transportation and grocery stores and of course the block buster
> ...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Chelsey,
I did use both ovens when we were having big dinners. If you do not have room for a double wall oven then the Maytag Gemini is the perfect compromise. You can set the two ovens at different temps and everything. There are even two timers.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

We have a Whirlpool Gold gas range with the microwave over the range, Kenmore Trio fridge, the freezer on the bottom with french doors on top which I love (water is on the inside)! Maytag dishwasher which is also great. We are redoing our kitchen this winter and will probably only keep the fridge as I want wall ovens and a cooktop. We have SS and I don't really have any complaints, I guess probably because we don't have any kids to smudge them up! We have had the fridge, micro and dishwasher for 5 years and the fridge for a little over a year.

As far as washer/dryer, we have the Kenmore HE3 frontloads and I HATE the washer! It has been a constant pain in the butt. It has had to be repaired 3 x's in 3 years and it has mold. The problem, as my repairman said, is that all the water doesn't get out of the machine like it does with the top load. He also said that the manufacturer is very aware of it and that this is just one of the problems your going to have with a frontload. I do love my dryer though, it does a great job. Our extended warranty is up this February and we will be replacing the frontload washer before then!

I would choose either Kitchen Aid or Whirlpool as I've had both and love both! Good luck with everything!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Oct 26 2005, 08:12 AM
> *We have a Whirlpool Gold gas range with the microwave over the range, Kenmore Trio fridge, the freezer on the bottom with french doors on top which I love (water is on the inside)!  Maytag dishwasher which is also great.  We are redoing our kitchen this winter and will probably only keep the fridge as I want wall ovens and a cooktop.  We have SS and I don't really have any complaints, I guess probably because we don't have any kids to smudge them up!  We have had the fridge, micro and dishwasher for 5 years and the fridge for a little over a year.
> 
> As far as washer/dryer, we have the Kenmore HE3 frontloads and I HATE the washer!  It has been a constant pain in the butt.  It has had to be repaired 3 x's in 3 years and it has mold.  The problem, as my repairman said, is that all the water doesn't get out of the machine like it does with the top load.  He also said that the manufacturer is very aware of it and that this is just one of the problems your going to have with a frontload.  I do love my dryer though, it does a great job.  Our extended warranty is up this February and we will be replacing the frontload washer before then!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I have the Whirlpool front loader and I have a Maytag top loader (I have two laundry rooms...one in the basement, one on the first floor). The Whirlpool drain line has clogged on me several times. I live at the beach and during the summer we do a couple of loads of beach towels every day. The front loader doesn't use enough water to flush the sand from the drain line so it builds up. Moral of the story, if you have dirty (gritty or sandy) stuff that you're washing, you're best to get a top loader. I love my Maytag, and quite honestly, while the Whirlpool looks really cool, I use the Maytag more often. I also have two dryers...one gas, one electric. I much prefer the gas dryer (which happens to be the Maytag also). To those with gas dryers (although it's true for electric too), don't forget to clean out the dryer vents at least once a year. Clogged vents can cause fires or carbon monoxide buildup (gas dryers).


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We are about to redo our kitchen, and I am not familiar with the appliances here in the US so I just want to say thanks for all the good information in here, it has helped me out heaps too















We will be putting in a new overhead micro, stove top and oven, fridge and dishwasher, so the brands here are very helpful. Also hubby wants to upgrade the washing machine and dryer as well. I can't begin to tell you how helpful your info has been for me...Thank you all.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had two Sharp Convection/Microwave ovens over the past 20 years and I love them! It's a large portable model that can be built in and is not as big as a regular oven but that is the feature I like. I can cook without heating up the large oven and the combination feature works together to cook with heat AND microwave at the same time. Fast, fast, fast cooking.

I bake in it, roast in it, and it makes a great second oven if you don't have room for the double oven.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Oct 26 2005, 02:37 PM
> *I have had two Sharp Convection/Microwave ovens over the past 20 years and I love them!  It's a large portable model that can be built in and is not as big as a regular oven but that is the feature I like.  I can cook without heating up the large oven and the combination feature works together to cook with heat AND microwave at the same time.  Fast, fast, fast cooking.
> 
> I bake in it, roast in it, and it makes a great second oven if you don't have room for the double oven.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113681*


[/QUOTE]
OMG I envy you...I have looked every were here. I even called the sharp canada number and they said it was discontinued so they will be making a new one with steam soon... but wont have it until december... which is fine... and every store I ask do not have the convection microwave oven from sharp. oh and when i ask them about the oven.. blank stair face and a reply " sharp does not make ovens" some peoples children.. should do there home work before they make comment like that. I know someday I will get one.. Thank for letting us know it's a great product.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 25 2005, 11:47 AM
> *The way they build home in Toronto is the build has already selected the site area, and how many detaches and town home ect... they will build they may build a model home for you to view... but then if the model home is built already most likely the your new home will cost more, then if they did not build one. *


Wow, your new home sounds wonderful. But I do want to share my experience. I have found that it is more expensive to do stuff later than to do it when you are building because you have the expense of removing the old stuff or working around it, etc. 

My house situation sounds like yours in that the neighborhood was developed by one builder and we had different plans to choose from. I went with every option they offered and those are my favorite things in the house. IMHO, it is the options that make a house special. Well, anyway, I wanted anything besides Formica countertops but the builder didn't want to mess with it and I didn't push him. He kept saying I could do it later. Well, it is 12 years later and I still haven't done it. It will be such a mess to rip everything out, etc. It would have been sooo much easier to have done it back then. I'm going to get to it eventually but I sure wish I had done it back then....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The Dacor microwave/convection oven looks exactly like the Sharp. The Sales man told us that they are made by Dacor for Sharp or the other way around, don't remember. Anyway, it's the same thing with a different brand name on it.

K/C I know what you mean. It's a long time I would like to change my countertop, but just thinking about the mess and also the price. My square footage is not exactly small, a few years back we calculated that it would cost 4,000.00 $ to replace it. Now since we want to move in about 4 years, I am not sure if I want to do it. We probably will have a mess anyway. Our kitchen tiles who are over 22 years old start cracking and might have to be replaced. All the tiling in the other rooms we have done ourself, but I am getting older and with the leg problems I have lately I don't want to take on that job anymore. Especially that you have to take out the old tiles. And it's not a small job, it's the kitchen, hallway and entry.


----------

